# heli-loggers?



## stihlms460 (Feb 7, 2010)

any one know if tlc is gonna put this show back on the air? this was my favorite logging show on tv


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 7, 2010)

stihlms460 said:


> any one know if tlc is gonna put this show back on the air? this was my favorite logging show on tv



No idea. Did the show ever make it to DVD?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 8, 2010)

No it never did


----------



## hearnoevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Great show, I still have it set on My pvr, if it comes back on it will record it.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2010)

If you get it recorded i would gladly pay for some copy's !!


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 14, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> If you get it recorded i would gladly pay for some copy's !!



is would i


----------



## hearnoevil (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure how I would get it off the pvr.


----------



## Uldis (Feb 17, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> If you get it recorded i would gladly pay for some copy's !!



You can buy it at amazon.co.uk.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 20, 2010)

Will try to put an order on the dvd again and hope it works this time ,,,,,


----------



## blueatlascedar (Feb 26, 2010)

stihlms460 said:


> any one know if tlc is gonna put this show back on the air? this was my favorite logging show on tv



Agreed! Of all the wood cutting shows, this was tops IMO. No real made up drama and working on and in big trees that requires a ton of knowledge and heart. From an aerial arborist point of view, this show interests me the most and I certainly hope they get signed to do another season.


----------



## demographic (Feb 26, 2010)

I've only seen one episode of Heli Loggers but for me it was infinitely better that Axemen cos there was less soap style drama involved.

The episode I watched of Axemen was a complete joke and embarrassing to watch.


----------

